# Natural Gas?



## NARC (Mar 28, 2004)

After being delayed and re-routed due to a natural gas leak in this area of Gainesville,VA; Sayoc Kali/Modern Arnis Instructor Chad Dulin and his faithful assistance "Mike" arrived at my home today for a short( due to time schedules) but informative training session. 
Thanks again guys for coming out!! %-}  Look forward to next session.  For those of you who have not trained with CHAD I would highly recommed trying to arrange a session with him.  For those of you who saw CHAD in his last seminar in Buffalo,NY at Datu Hartman's studio I'm sure would agree CHAD is worth tracking down and training with.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2004)

He's great--I certainly second the recommendation!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 29, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> He's great--I certainly second the recommendation!


 :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 29, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> :cheers:


Yes, Chad does buy nice beer 

Oh BTW I also recommend everyone to check him out. He has an obtuse sense of humor, maybe this is why we get along just fine 

:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, further adventures in Martial Arts travel.
Thanks for the kind words guys.  I am planning on starting up a training group in the area maybe meeting 2 out of 4 weekend mornings each month (on average; I can tell right now July will be a mess at work!!!).  If anyone is interested PM either me or Narc.  
FWIW within about 3 months time this will be the only non-seminar teaching I am doing....


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 30, 2004)

I wish I lived closer to Chad or NARC,I have trained with NARC several times in the JKD front.Anyone he recomends deserves my attention.


----------

